# Select plus status and packet



## Steve4031 (Dec 2, 2011)

I made select plus in October of 2011. I kind of thought the packet would arrive by now. I am hoping to use 48 upgrade coupons for a January 4th trip on the Acela.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> I made select plus in October of 2011. I kind of thought the packet would arrive by now. I am hoping to use 48 upgrade coupons for a January 4th trip on the Acela.


Steve; Ive been having problems with missing Points and been booking an Award trip, so have been on the phone with AGR alot lately. They all tell me how snowed under they are during this time of year, and promise corrections in "two weeks" etc. etc. Id get on the phone till you got your packet mailed, tell them youre leaving soon and need your coupons yesterday! :help:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 2, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> They all tell me how snowed under they are


"Snowed under" in *Riverside, California*!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never seen a packet arrive in less than one month after qualifying, and usually they average 1-1/2 months to 2 months before the packet arrives.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok. So I qualified in October so hopefully soon. If I don't have it by mid December is there a way to expedite the process?


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 10, 2011)

I called this morning and the agent said it had not yet been mailed. She sent an email and on Monday will try to get some upgrade coupons mailed to me. She was very pleasant. If I don't see anything by Friday then I'll be more militant. Lol.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> I called this morning and the agent said it had not yet been mailed. She sent an email and on Monday will try to get some upgrade coupons mailed to me. She was very pleasant. If I don't see anything by Friday then I'll be more militant. Lol.


The same agent called me back on Wednsday, and stated that some certificates would be mailed. I appreciate the call back, but is this really going to happen?


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 16, 2011)

They called again today and said the packet would be mailed in February. I stated I had made select plus in October and this was not satisfactory. I asked for certificates to be mailed in time for my January trip. If I don't get them in time I will not be happy.


----------



## pdxjim (Dec 16, 2011)

Doesn't the year for Select/Select Plus start March 1, 2012 and finish end of Feb. 2013 based on the calendar year 2011's rail point accumulation?

Jim in PDX


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 16, 2011)

pdxjim said:


> Doesn't the year for Select/Select Plus start March 1, 2012 and finish end of Feb. 2013 based on the calendar year 2011's rail point accumulation?
> 
> Jim in PDX



*YES.*


----------



## amamba (Dec 16, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> They called again today and said the packet would be mailed in February. I stated I had made select plus in October and this was not satisfactory. I asked for certificates to be mailed in time for my January trip. If I don't get them in time I will not be happy.


Unfortunately when you qualify late in the year, they often don't mail you the certs until the new select plus year. I think it is total BS since the select/select plus year doesn't start until march. So basically what they are telling you is that you don't get any benefit of your status until March 1st, 2012.

I would call back and ask for a supervisor. Good luck.

My H is going to hit select plus later this month and I don't expect them to mail him a packet until March, but that is because he already got his select packet in february.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 16, 2011)

Well at least I get the upgrade certificates mailed to me. The rest is not that important to me.


----------



## Misty. (Dec 16, 2011)

But comparing this to me making Select officially on November 1st, and getting my Select pack on the 29th? This is such bull  Good to hear you're getting the upgrade certificates mailed at least.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2011)

MistyOLR said:


> But comparing this to me making Select officially on November 1st, and getting my Select pack on the 29th? This is such bull  Good to hear you're getting the upgrade certificates mailed at least.


I agree, They are being lazy. If I dont have the certificates by Friday, I will not be happy.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well . . . I received two 12 hour upgrade certificates. Not happy because I would have gotten 48 hour ones with select plus packet. We are on 10 a.m. acela in business class on January 4th. I am on the phone with AGR supervisor, and she seems unaware of 48 hour advance upgrade coupons. Has this changed?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 19, 2011)

Nope, no change.

The problem is that they're sending you the type that you can buy with points, which is probably all they keep there, and those are 12 hour coupons. Select members also get the 12 hour ones too.


----------



## sttsxm (Dec 28, 2011)

i had to call and email about 6 times...and they overnighted the card...of course i got no coupons at all! and i qualified last year for SP til 2013 so we shall see.....

sometimes AGR is just really frustrating...


----------



## Linda Berkowitz (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello all,

My husband and I have AGR points as we joined last year and took a long trip to the Dakotas and a few more to Chicago. How does one get coupons? And is there a place where it CLEARLY tells you how many points it will use to take such and such a trip?


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 14, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised to get an email last night informing me that I made Select Plus status in 2011. I had thought I wasn't going to make it, but my account says



> Previous Year Tier Qualifying Points: 10,016


Phew, talk about close! That day trip from SBA to SAN on Dec. 29 put me over the top.

Anyway, I was interested to see that the email included a link allowing me to print a temporary membership card.



> Congratulations—you've reached Select PlusSM status. Your Select Plus membership card and kit should arrive within three to six weeks. In the meantime, please download and print your temporary membership card for immediate access to all ClubAcela®, Metropolitan Lounge® and First Class lounges. You can use it as your regular card until your new one arrives.


The temporary card is a nice perk. Is that something new?


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 14, 2012)

I think the temporary card via e-mail started in 2010.

Congratulations!!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 14, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> I think the temporary card via e-mail started in 2010.
> 
> Congratulations!!


Sounds about right.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 16, 2012)

I also cleared it...by the barest of margins. Not in terms of points (I got 10,580...not a nailbiter, technically speaking), but in terms of times? Oh, yes. I boarded my qualifying train at NYP at noon on Dec. 31, 2011 heading down to WAS. *phew!*


----------

